# O2 sensors?



## Desmodave996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Recently picked up a c5 all road with 2.7 biturbo engine.

Got a couple of error codes relating to o2 sensors, can anyone advise which sensors are at fault:

Is bank 1 drivers side (uk car)?

17526
P1118
O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Open

17522
P1114
Bank1-Sensor2 Internal Resistant too High

17521
P1113
Bank1-Sensor1 Internal Resistance too High

Thanks

Dave



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

